# Mom runs out if milk



## Knshepard (Jan 18, 2017)

I think momma ran out of milk. The babies are crying when they try to drink. What can I do to feed them?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are their stomachs full? Are they playful and active? 

You can weigh them daily to see if they're gaining weight. 

How old are they? How many babies, what breed?

Has mama freshened before?

Do you have any other does in milk that you could supplement them with?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

When did your doe kid? What are you feeding her? You can try to bottle feed kids, ideally with goats milk, if not cows milk, warmed to about 101 F. Older kids do not readily accept a bottle, so it takes a lot of patience sometimes. Most healthy does nursing kids do not "run out of milk". 
Evaluate her udder. Is is lumpy or hot? Any clots, blood or stringiness to milk?
Is her temp normal? How is her overall condition?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Definitely check for mastitis. The only time we had a doe run out of milk was when she was starting mastitis and the only thing I could find wrong with her udder at first was a lack of milk, a little heat in the udder, and a raised body temperature. A few hours later she had definite heat in the udder and lumps forming. Antibiotics plus hot compresses and massage every few hours brought it back. I had to give the kids milk from another doe while their mother recovered.


----------



## Knshepard (Jan 18, 2017)

Her utter didn't feel any different than usual. Just smaller with flatter nipples. There's nothing abnormal with the colour or feel. No cuts or lumps. only drops of milk come out. I bottle feed them at first because she rejected two of them. 2 weeks ago I started holding her up for them to drink. She would ram them, bite at them sit on them and run away. They started doing little whimpers and ram her utter over and over again the other day. Today I did notice they appear skinnier and not as playful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely offer them a bottle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they are 2 weeks old and she is refusing them or don't have milk, you will have to bottle feed. 
I hope they will adapt to it, because some will not at that age.

Does she have raw spots around her teats? If so, the kids are cutting into her with their teeth and she will stop allowing them to nurse. 

Or may have a congested udder, warm compresses and massage may help. Continue to try to milk her.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

If they were not draining her udder all this time, she may be drying up and not making enough for them all. If it were me, I'd pull the kids and bottle feed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are they doing?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Has the doe been dewormed? What are you feeding her on a daily basis?


----------



## Knshepard (Jan 18, 2017)

No she hasn't been dewormed. She gets grain, hay, nutrients and veggies everyday. I pulled the ones she rejected and am bottle feeding them. She seems to have enough for the one. Her bag isn't as full as it should be.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

If she is not used to feeding all 3 (because you have been bottle-feeding them) then she will only have enough milk for the 1 that she is used to feeding. Unless you have been milking her all along to bottle-feed those 2? 

Probably the simplest thing is to just keep bottle-feeding the 2 that she rejected in the beginning, and let her raise the one she likes. 8-12 weeks goes pretty fast, and as they get older, you can do fewer bottles per day.


----------

